# Lets see some pics!



## beaver

Lets see some pics to get us fired up for this spring!

2008










2009










2010


----------



## TMK

Got this one on a trail cam last week.


----------



## TMK

Also Got this one too!


----------



## bobk

Backyard birds.


----------



## ironman172

My first ever turkey this past fall....only a hen....but....I'll work on the tom this spring....at least 30 in the flock that came through and all hens....so...I picked out the biggest and here it is....ate real well too

.


----------



## beaver

Nice work ironman! Those hens need thinned out sometimes and they do eat real well!


----------



## ironman172

Thanks Beaver!! I debated whether to shoot or not, and hold out for a tom...but in the fall you are only allowed one of either sex, and wasn't sure if I would have another chance....the tail fan will look great over the cabin door....for me I don't need the hype of killing a tom unless that is all I can take by law..... like the spring and I'll be out then trying for 1 or 2 tom's then....and it ate real well..... like I said.


----------



## Guest

nice birds, ironman and beaver. one with a bow and the first ever are both great accomplishments. won't be long, eh?


----------



## bobk

Here is a bearded hen I took in 2009. She was an odd one for sure.


----------



## beaver

Are we gonna get together this year Bob? Im anxious to test that suoer mag out on a jelly head this year!


----------



## bobk

I've got your number. We will try to hook up. That super mag will sure make his head turn into jelly.


----------



## fisherman33

My old man and I last season. Just a couple jakes but it was our first double which was a ton of fun.


----------



## powerstrokin73

may 15 2010. first bird i have called in in my hometown ever, killed it right behind my parents house. and i think it was the last day or atleast really close to the end of the season. came in thru 500yrds of open tilled field gobbled the hole way you would have though it was opening day!


----------



## Mushijobah

Awesome powerstrokin! When did you realize the area might be worth hunting?


----------



## powerstrokin73

Mushijobah said:


> Awesome powerstrokin! When did you realize the area might be worth hunting?


In the fall of 2010, I was deer hunting our property and there was 3 roosted on our property closer to the road In the spring I would hear them gobbling in the morning when i was feeding our horse and gettin in the truck to go to work. there was a decent population back there i'm hoping they stuck around for this year! Evin


----------



## One Legged Josh

The tom was taken in 2006 in Meigs county with a shotgun.
The hen was taken in 2010 in Lorain County with a bow. Im pumped for this spring, I have a new spot. It looks promising...


----------



## Header

The first one, taken just before Thanksgiving, are approx 50 birds 50yds away just off the road taken with my cell phone, wish the pic was closer. There where more to the right. The secord is in our back yard taken from the dining room window 30ft from the house 1/2 east of Canton city limits, after I came back from deer hunting. The picnic table is our neighbors.


----------



## jiggin'fool

Got this nice bird after I got called off of work due to rain! Got to the woods right at gobbling time, opened the door and heard one gobbling! Walked 150 yards and set up the decoys.... 15 minutes later Big bird down!!! Makes for all the hard turkey hunting days!


----------



## jarede946

nice birds


----------

